# Pandigital touch screen SuperNova tablet



## gaylen2009 (Mar 11, 2012)

I bought this table off craiglist and the owner said they had it for a month, worked great, no issues. I have had it about 2 weeks and works great. Two days ago I turned it on and the unlock icon would not open the tablet. When I turn it on now, it comes on for a few minutes and then shuts down, does not connect to my wireless router. All icon's appear, prepares the SD card and then nothing. It shows the radio icon for the wireless network and it is at full bars, has the correct date and time, just will not unlock. I never put a password in and the previous owner had no password either. Any information on how to unlock or what steps I need to take to reset would be greatly appreciated.


----------

